# Chocolate Ginger Wine?



## cocroach (May 6, 2013)

Despite all the variations of chocolate flavoured wines out there, I can't seem to find a recipe for chocolate ginger wine. I've had chocolate-covered crystalized ginger before and figured there must be a wine. Has anyone ever made anything like this?


----------



## Jericurl (Sep 9, 2013)

No idea on the recipe but....if it is dark chocolate and ginger I would be willing to try it out for you...you know...for science.....


----------

